# Tv Guide Symbol On Dish Dvr 510



## SPECIES11703

Hello

I just turned on my Dish DVR 510, pressed the "Guide" button and I still get the same Guide but now it has the "TV Guide" symbol under the Dish network symbol in the upper left corner. Does anybody know what this is about?


----------



## retiredTech

quote from this webpage may explain:
http://www.media-visions.com/itv-echostar.html

"After protracted negotiations and court appeals, EchoStar agreed to a one-time payment of $190 million in cash for use of Gemstar-TV Guide's intellectual property and technology, promising TV Guide branding of any EchoStar interactive program guide (IPG)."

Anyway the "TV Guide" logo has been on the 721 guide since last SW update.


----------



## Geronimo

Intereetingly it is on one of my 508s and not the other.


----------



## olgeezer

retiredTech said:


> quote from this webpage may explain:
> http://www.media-visions.com/itv-echostar.html
> 
> "After protracted negotiations and court appeals, EchoStar agreed to a one-time payment of $190 million in cash for use of Gemstar-TV Guide's intellectual property and technology, promising TV Guide branding of any EchoStar interactive program guide (IPG)."
> 
> Anyway the "TV Guide" logo has been on the 721 guide since last SW update.


Does this mean, if I have a dish receiver hooked up to a hard drive/DVD recorder, that has the TV guide plus feature, that it will work as an alternative guide to my dish guide?


----------



## Geronimo

I think taht it just means that some of our DVs have that logo.


----------



## PAULSTORM

I was wondering the same thing as geezer. For the record, the TV Guide Logo appears on my 6000 program guide. 

I found the following and wondered what this phrase meant:

In addition, EchoStar and Gemstar-TV Guide will work together to create a customized version of TV Guide On Demand, which will run within the parameters of satellite technology and is designed to bring new levels of guidance and information to EchoStar's customers.

From globeinvestor article


----------



## Robert Headley

How odd, you would think that Dish would use one of the various TV listings services like Zap2It, being as how TV guide is owned by Fox News Corp. The parent company of DirecTV. Isn't IP law such a funny little thing?


----------

